# Barco Escape 270 deg screens



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Has anybody had a chance to investigate this new screen format hitting theaters this month? Its a 3 screen format with a 270 degree view. Looks like the latest release of Star Trek will be the first to try this format and my home city is one of only 3 cities in Canada to get this. 
http://www.ready2escape.com/


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Tony, that is the first I've heard of that. Looks like it will be an awesome experience. Can you imagine having that in your home theater! That will be quite an upgrade! :spend:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We don't have any of the Barco Extreme Theaters in our area... I think I would have to go to Vegas to see it.  

If it was used in a home...you would def have to have AT screens on all the walls. One thing i read about it that I don't like is for some scenes they would show the same scene from different angles. I don't know why they would do this as it destroys the whole immersive concept, and IMO would be very distracting.

Please let us know what you think, Tony. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This format does seem to be a better idea than 3D so we will see how this goes.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

ellisr63 said:


> I think I would have to go to Vegas to see it.


That would be a shame...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so I did see the new Star Trek in this format as a second go. I saw it in 3D first and then went back for a second time last week to see it in this format.

My opinion is that the 3 screen format will take some getting used to. First of all the seem where the two side screens meet the main screen is noticeable as its not a true curve. After a time it was less noticeable but still there. I sat in my usual spot about 1/3 of the way back that puts me at the point where Im looking straight at the screens when leaning back in the seats. I wonder if it would be beneficial if they would use a curved screen so there is not a "corner" where they meet?

It did however give the better feeling of being in the action even more so than 3D. 

Has anyone else seen this in action?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> ... I wonder if it would be beneficial if they would use a curved screen so there is not a "corner" where they meet?


Oh, absolutely. But the investment in the extra hardware to process video signal to deal with the curvature of the screen on that scale is probably not worth it. I've had to sit through a couple of sessions on stages where video was being mapped to non-euclidean surfaces, and it's a nightmare to set up and get to the point where it looks good. The Barco projectors are definitely capable, and the hardware/software is out there as are the people who know how to manipulate it... but it would be tens of thousands of dollars extra that I can't see a movie theater being willing to spend for the tiny selection of movies that would make use of it. 

Still, it would be pretty awesome and I'd definitely pay extra to see it.


----------

